# CPC vs. CPC-H



## bodenstt (Sep 19, 2011)

I just passed the CPC exam.  There's a new hospital opening near my house, and I'm wanting to get a job there.  Would it be worthwhile to get CPC-H certification as well?
Teresa


----------



## Alicia Scott (Sep 20, 2011)

*What is the position?*

There have been a lot of comments on the CPC-H credential here in the forum. It appears some places like it and others feel the CPC with experience is just as good. Why get another certification that will cost you additional CEUs if you don't need it right now? If you get hired, your employer may pay for you to get the additional certification. 

I would call and ask the coding department where you are working. Ask to speak the coding supervisor/manager/director. Or send an e-mail to the HR department requesting the information from the coding director. They don't give out e-mail addresses usually. Know that most hospitals do not hire new coders for in-patient coding unless you have years of experience to back that up. It doesn't matter how long you have your CPC. They may have In-patient coders who are not certified working for them. If you are a new coder you can get hired easily as a clinical coder at the hospital. These coders transfer into In-patient vs. the facility getting someone from the outside. GET YOUR FOOT IN THE DOOR. 
If you get an interview:
1) Let them know you really want to work for them.
2) Become knowledgeable about the facility. How many clinics do they have?
3) Do the clinical coders work out of the hospital coding office or on-site?
4) Would they be willing to let you volunteer for a week so that they can get to know you and see if you are a good fit in their office?  (This is becoming very common)
5) Tell them you really like the facility and you want to know what it would take for you to get hired. Would you like me to obtain my CPC-H certification?

I am posting this in the middle of the night because I am wired over new meds the doctor put me on today. I tried to proof it but I am not real confident about my ability to do that right now. 
Good luck!


----------

